# Looking for work in Iraq or Afghanistan



## mike 1.732 (May 13, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions ir info. on how to find a job as a master electrician in Iraq or Afghanistan?
anything would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

https://kbr.myvurv.com//main/careerportal/job_list.cfm?szSearchType=Advanced&szCategory=89


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

If you have a state issued Master Electrician's License send me a PM, I will give some contact info.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

The sea-bees are hurting very bad for CE's (Construction Electricians) who are bonafide electricians that worked in the trade outside the Navy. Every unit should have an electrician, but they don't, and seabees and marines are going without heat, power, or the benefit of a safe installation.

Quickest entry would be as an active reservist, they'll even take older guys. The amount of respect and positive attention you will get from other service members because they need your skills, that alone makes it worthwhile, but the pay is good too, better than you will get anywhere except on a time-job. The payscales are meant to be deceiving and look alot smaller than you will actually bring in. Don't forget to add allowances for housing, perdiem, combat, seperation, and such, then the persian gulf tax-free zone. But, don't make up your mind based on pay, do it because its the right thing and you won't regret it.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Hopefully, President Obama will need all electricians Stateside for his Stimulus Package.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> The sea-bees are hurting very bad for CE's (Construction Electricians) who are bonafide electricians that worked in the trade outside the Navy. Every unit should have an electrician, but they don't, and seabees and marines are going without heat, power, or the benefit of a safe installation.
> 
> Quickest entry would be as an active reservist, they'll even take older guys. The amount of respect and positive attention you will get from other service members because they need your skills, that alone makes it worthwhile, but the pay is good too, better than you will get anywhere except on a time-job. The payscales are meant to be deceiving and look alot smaller than you will actually bring in. Don't forget to add allowances for housing, perdiem, combat, seperation, and such, then the persian gulf tax-free zone. But, don't make up your mind based on pay, do it because its the right thing and you won't regret it.


 
And let me add that if I was going to be in that general area of operations I would want to be armed with more than a pair of Kleins.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> And let me add that if I was going to be in that general area of operations I would want to be armed with more than a pair of Kleins.


 
Hell what do you carry now 3-5 weapons daily?


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hell what do you carry now 3-5 weapons daily?


You would need those weapons a lot more there in New Jersey, then where I am! 

I do not leave the base, and have a few thousand heavily armed Soldiers and Marines looking out for me! Statistically, I'm much safer here than in any major city in the US.


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

stanley baker hill [sbh] is hiring masters
see stanleygroup.com
i work for them and highly recommend them as an excellant employer
contact their hr dept

[this is my first post here!]:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

1capybara said:


> stanley baker hill [sbh] is hiring masters
> see stanleygroup.com
> i work for them and highly recommend them as an excellant employer
> contact their hr dept
> ...


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wellgrounded (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a Master licence in Vermont. I would like some information on working in Iraq. My e-mail is [email protected]. Thank you Jessica


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

stanleygroup.com


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

an update:
1. as of 2 days ago, KBR has a freeze on overseas hiring of electricians
2. the Seabees may take older guys, but not 53 year olds 
this is what a navy recruiter told me


----------



## duvalcruz (Mar 19, 2009)

I have Colorado master llicense, how would i go about getting work in iraq


----------



## untater (Mar 19, 2009)

TheRick said:


> If you have a state issued Master Electrician's License send me a PM, I will give some contact info.


 hey rick this is untater(nathan). I am an electrician with 9 years of experience, I have worked all my life in the electrical field my father has owned a electrical contracting business all my life. I have a State of Michigan issued Master Electrical License. I have experience in all fields of the trade, residential, commercial, industrial, i have done lots of work with transformers, high voltage(12,470v), dewellings, and massive multi-million dollar commercial jobs. I have ran crews upwards of 20 men. anyway i am interested in some information about working out of the U.S., i have heard that the money can be very good, and i am interested in lots of details on this subject


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry guys...my company (SBH) is no longer hiring. You can try KBR, but I heard that they have a hiring freeze in effect right now.


----------



## Muhammad Mushtaq (Jul 29, 2009)

*Senior Electrician*



mike 1.732 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions ir info. on how to find a job as a master electrician in Iraq or Afghanistan?
> anything would be greatly appreciated.


 Sir how can i send my Bio data online thanks Mushtaq


----------



## Michael Alley (Oct 1, 2009)

There's work in Afghanistan. www.attayeegroup.net. Attayee Logistics Limited is hiring US state licensed electricians and electrical engineers. Send resume and scanned copy of your current state license to [email protected]


----------



## disconnect (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi guys any one who has the following certificate can make plenty of money because this year all small & medium projects from US Army requires any of these certified electrician.​ 
Journeyman or commercial electrician by the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers, Union and or hold a current US State issued electrician’s license.​ 
Let me know if any one needs help


----------



## disconnect (Mar 15, 2010)

or you can reach through my private email at [email protected]


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

hello,

my name is Michael and i am in need of NEC certified / Master Electrician in Afghanistan! i can offer 3 months, 6 months, or longer contracts. please contact me at [email protected], thanks!


----------



## colin123 (Feb 24, 2011)

My name is Colin, I'm new to this forum. I'm California state certified as a commercial electrician, ICC certified as a commercial and residential inspector. I'm 25 and want to go work overseas before I have any kids


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

Colin, hello and welcome to this forum!
Ive been in beautiful AFG for 1.5 years now, Im also a California electrician.
If your serious about coming out here, heres how to make it happen:
every day google "electrician afghanistan." I did that every day for 4 months
till i found my first job here. No one can make this happen for u, but your persistent effort will make it happen for yourself.


----------



## colin123 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, Im just going to keep pursuing it until it happens. I figure its a great opportunity to make some good money and that I should take advantage of it before I get older and married/kids, all that


----------



## murph (May 21, 2011)

*line work*

i am a journeyman lineman -transmission, looking to work in afghanistan does anyone know any companies to contact thank you for your time


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

murph said:


> i am a journeyman lineman -transmission, looking to work in afghanistan does anyone know any companies to contact thank you for your time


you are in luck because certified high or medium voltage electricians are in high demand here. no one will hand you this, if your determined you must - MUST research it yourself. google: high voltage electrician afghanistan or medium voltage electrician iraq, etc. Sometimes it takes 3 months of daily online research to find what u want. But...to get you started .... try dyn-intl.com and look for LOGCAP and also try http://www.fluor.com/careers/pages/logcap_iv_opportunities.aspx


----------



## aldridger033 (4 mo ago)

Hi I’m an electrician in England with 20 years experience (Jib) are my qualifications any good and what companies would be interested in hiring?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

aldridger033 said:


> Hi I’m an electrician in England with 20 years experience (Jib) are my qualifications any good and what companies would be interested in hiring?


because this thread is eleven years old ....
it would help you to start a new one
and put it in the applicable country part of the forum

otherwise begin reading at the beginning of this thread and use all of the advice given back then
i am not aware of any one currently working in another country on this forum


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Good ole Biden put an end to those jobs!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Quickservice said:


> Good ole Biden put an end to those jobs!


Electricians in Afghanistan are making candles these days.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Almost Retired said:


> because this thread is eleven years old ....


I messed up this time and didn't read the thread date. 99% of the time I ignore old threads that get a new post.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

GrayHair said:


> I messed up this time and didn't read the thread date. 99% of the time I ignore old threads that get a new post.


I saw that it was an old thread... but I couldn't resist.


----------

